# icsi - period like cramps following embryo transfer



## shamira (Sep 21, 2008)

hi to all yo lovely people out there.

i have had et about 10days ago and i am experiencing lower abdominal cramps. the pain seems to have got worse over this weekend and I'm finding myself getting botherd. i have been really weepy and also have lower back pain too. i just wanteed to know if this has happend to any of you. my hubby wont let me even drive, if i need to go anywhere then hes at had to drive me (which I'm making the most of). please do reply to my post. thanks              to all of you.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Shamira 

I've moved your post here as no-one can reply to you on the Diary Board (although you are more than welcome to write a diary there if you want to)

Have a look at this link hun......hope it reassures you a bit about AF pains 

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Lots of luck for your test  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hello,

just to reassure you, af pains are totally normal in 2ww. Although it's not conclusive it could be a good sign you are pregnant. i had them on my last tx from the et.

good luck
lol
angela


----------

